# "Cleaning" prep for an Exposed Ceiling



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I am working on a bid for a commercial retail space in the mall. The new space calls for an exposed ceiling and is spec'ed for cleaning with mineral spirits prior.

I done plenty of new construction exposed ceilings but never an old space that is bound to be covered in grime and dust. What is the best way to prep this area?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Inspect it would be #1 (may not be that bad) Mall air is usually pretty sanitized.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wonder why they want you to use MS? Was there a kitchen there at one time?If not I think I would maybe get a large air compressor and a long wand and blow the dust off the framing.You could also attach a brush to the end of the wand.I think I also would want to put up a ladder first and check it out for myself.Good luck


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Wonder why they want you to use MS? Was there a kitchen there at one time?If not I think I would maybe get a large air compressor and a long wand and blow the dust off the framing.You could also attach a brush to the end of the wand.I think I also would want to put up a ladder first and check it out for myself.Good luck


Well I don't think a visual is possible. It is a functioning store now (toy store I think) in a mall and I there is a good chance that it is not exposed. I thought about shooting some thinner through the airless with a pole gun but still seems like it would still be a mess and the odor may be a bit much for mall mgt.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ever look into dry ice pressure washing? I don't know anything about them but I understand there is little or no water? Ask the pressure was guys.
But if they spec mineral spirits....


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

How many square feet are you talking about? Just curious becasue this is going to be very labor intensive. You can do anything on a small scale, just pin your ears back and don't stop until you're done but . . .


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

GMack said:


> How many square feet are you talking about? Just curious becasue this is going to be very labor intensive. You can do anything on a small scale, just pin your ears back and don't stop until you're done but . . .


About 3,600sf.

Like I said, I have done new ceilings with minimal prep but not a 20yr old space.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a estimate from 3 cleaning companies. Tack on 20%. Sub it to them if you get it and hold them accountable for the work.....and net 30 them, plus 10% upon final payment from GC. That way if there is paint failure due to poor cleaning or the architect wants to be a pain you can hold someone accountable and it will not come out of your bottom line.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Get a estimate from 3 cleaning companies. Tack on 20%. Sub it to them if you get it and hold them accountable for the work.....and net 30 them, plus 10% upon final payment from GC. That way if there is paint failure due to poor cleaning or the architect wants to be a pain you can hold someone accountable and it will not come out of your bottom line.


Excellent idea right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Get a estimate from 3 cleaning companies. Tack on 20%. Sub it to them if you get it and hold them accountable for the work.....and net 30 them, plus 10% upon final payment from GC. That way if there is paint failure due to poor cleaning or the architect wants to be a pain you can hold someone accountable and it will not come out of your bottom line.


 
I think I like that approach the best though you'd probably stand a good chance of being high bidder and not getting the job. Depends how bad you want it

It would be nice to see how bad it is up there because if it isn't greasy at all you could do it yourselves and not worry too much about. It's probably pretty bad up there, though. 20 years. 

I'd like to know what you end up doing.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> I think I like that approach the best though you'd probably stand a good chance of being high bidder and not getting the job. Depends how bad you want it
> 
> It would be nice to see how bad it is up there because if it isn't greasy at all you could do it yourselves and not worry too much about. It's probably pretty bad up there, though. 20 years.
> 
> I'd like to know what you end up doing.


Not really. I know most cleaning companies bill out at a lower rate and have lower overhead than I do. If I was billing a crew plus profit I would be more expensive. 

Another thought is to get out of any liability and have the GC break it out seperate for another sub. I'm realy suprised that the cleaning would be included in the painters price. Most commercial projects I bid are for coatings only. The way it should be.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Not really. I know most cleaning companies bill out at a lower rate and have lower overhead than I do. If I was billing a crew plus profit I would be more expensive.
> 
> 
> If that's what your numbers are saying than I can't argue with them. Any knowledge I have of cleaning prices are from my father in law who owns a commercial cleaning company and would be very expensive for a job like that. He'd assume worst case and bid for it.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> NEPS.US said:
> 
> 
> > I have of cleaning prices are from my father in law who owns a commercial cleaning company and would be very expensive for a job like that. He'd assume worst case and bid for it.
> ...


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> GMack said:
> 
> 
> > If the GC is looking for bottom line pricing then thats not a job I want to begin with.
> ...


----------

